# Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see



## allrounder11 (23. November 2009)

Guten abend,

Ich suche eine Feederrute die ich sowohl im see als auch im fluss einsetzen kann. 

Nachdem ich mir heute einige angeschaut hatte , bin ich auch fündig geworden das einzige problem ist die länge !

Im fluss sind lange ruten von vorteil , im see eher kurze .

Ich schwanke zwischen 3.90m, 4.20m und 4.50m 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## hajo_s (23. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Wenn Du nicht allzu weit raus mußt, bzw. keine super Strömung hast, reicht meines Erachtens eine Länge von 3,60m - 3,90m völlig aus. Muß allerdings dazu sagen, das ich kein Freund von so langen Ruten bin. Habe selber eine Browning Force Feeder in 3,60m und 80 g, ist ein feines Stöckchen.

Hajo


----------



## allrounder11 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



hajo_s schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht allzu weit raus mußt, bzw. keine super Strömung hast, reicht meines Erachtens eine Länge von 3,60m - 3,90m völlig aus. Muß allerdings dazu sagen, das ich kein Freund von so langen Ruten bin. Habe selber eine Browning Force Feeder in 3,60m und 80 g, ist ein feines Stöckchen.
> 
> Hajo


 

Das problem ist , das die strömung recht hart ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> ...Im fluss sind lange ruten von vorteil , im see eher kurze ...



Diese These halte ich für absolut unsinnig.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es wurscht, ob See oder Fluss, ne lange Rute, sofern man nicht durch Vegetation zur Verwendung einer kurzen Rute gezwungen ist, ist immer im Vorteil.
Ne kurze Rute hat den Vorzug, dass ich auf engem Raum fischen kann, mit ner 3,6m- Rute hängt man eben nicht so schnell im Baum, wie mit ner 4,5m- Rute und dass sie leichter zu händeln, als auch leichter vom Gewicht her ist.
Das ist aber auch alles was ne kurze Rute besser kann.
Dafür kommt mit ner langen Rute der Anschlag besser durch, man kann den Fisch im Drill besser kontrollieren und kann auf Distanz ohnehin alles besser. Man erzielt mehr Wurfweite, man trifft besser und hat nen besseren Kontakt zum Fisch und zum Köder.
Von daher würde ich die Länge der Rute, die du kaufen willst, daran festmachen, wie der Uferbewuchs der Gewässer ist, an denen du mit der neuen Rute zu fischen beabsichtigst und daran auf welche Distanz du mehrheitlich fischst!


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Die langen Ruten stehen im Fluss steiler, somit liegt weniger Schnur im Wasser und dadurch herrscht weniger Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Die langen Ruten stehen im Fluss steiler, somit liegt weniger Schnur im Wasser und dadurch herrscht weniger Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur.



Das ist richtig, es erklärt einen von vielen Vorteilen einer langen Rute am Fluss, erklärt aber nicht, warum ne kurze Rute, der These nach am See besser sei.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ...Im Nahbereich (der auch beim Drill so oder so erreicht wird) sind sehr lange Ruten eher gewöhnungsbedürftig...



Eben, sie haben nen Nachteil in Sachen Handling, mehr auch nicht und das schrieb ja auch ich.#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, es erklärt einen von vielen Vorteilen einer langen Rute am Fluss, erklärt aber nicht, warum ne kurze Rute, der These nach am See besser sei.


Falls der See sehr bewachsen ist wie Bäume die überhängen, etc., dann tut man sich mit einer langen Rute schwerer beim auswerfen, vorallem wenn es dunkel ist.

Habe selber schonmal im dunkeln in der Walachei geangelt und mit relativ langen Ruten gefischt. Dachte eigentlich alles ist in Ordnung. Als ich dann mal den Köder kontrollieren wollte, habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Blei zwar im Wasser lag, aber der Haken oben im Baum hing. |bigeyes
Natürlich ist das von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.

Auch tun sich manche Leute schwer beim Keschern von fischen, wenn sie eine lange Rute haben, gerade Angler älteren Kalibers (50+).
Da gilt aber auch, nicht jeder, aber es gibt sie.

Mit langen Ruten ist es teilweise aber auch nicht möglich am Fluss z.B. unter so mancher Brücke zu angeln, da die Rute länger ist als die Brücke hoch.
Das würde wiederum für eine kürzere Rute sprechen, ist aber auch situationsbedingt. Man kann sich auch einfach 3m vor/hinter der Brücke platzieren, es sei denn es regnet! 


Ich angele aber grundsätzlich lieber mit längeren Ruten, egal ob am Forellenpuff (bin da aber eher selten), an der Lahn oder am Rhein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Falls der See sehr bewachsen ist wie Bäume die überhängen, etc., dann tut man sich mit einer langen Rute schwerer beim auswerfen, vorallem wenn es dunkel ist.
> 
> Habe selber schonmal im dunkeln in der Walachei geangelt und mit relativ langen Ruten gefischt. Dachte eigentlich alles ist in Ordnung. Als ich dann mal den Köder kontrollieren wollte, habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Blei zwar im Wasser lag, aber der Haken oben im Baum hing. |bigeyes
> Natürlich ist das von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.
> ...



Womit du inhaltlich das Selbe zum Besten gegeben hast, wie ich bereits in Posting Nr. 4, bloß um weitere Beispiele(Brücke, Angeln im Dunkeln) ergänzt.
Wir stellen fest, wo's Platz u. ausreichend Licht hat und uns die Altersschwäche nicht im Handling einschränkt, kann's die lange Rute besser.:vik:


----------



## Lenzibald (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Servus.
Ich würde eine mit 3,9m nehmen ist mehr die mitte. Wenn du starke Stömung hast würde ich ne Heavy wg. 150g oder mehr nehmen. Mit den Spitzen die dabei sind die starke bei Strömung un die feinste fürn See. Ich habe 2 Medium mit 3,9m und bis 90 Gramm wurfgewicht reicht fürn See und wenns nicht zu starke Strömung hat.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das Strömungsargument überzeugt mich übrigens nur bedingt. Was meint Ihr denn, bei, sagen wir, einer Wurfweite von 40m und zwei Ruten (1x3,60 und einmal 1x4,20), die im selben Winkel aufgestellt werden, um wieviel mehr an Schnur im Wasser, die zusätzlichem Strömungsdruck ausgesetzt ist, handelt es sich denn?



Nach deiner Zeichnung, wenn man von einer 4,20m Rute ausgeht und zur Vereinfachung angenommen, der Eintrittswinkel zur Wasseroberfläche und der Winkel der Rutenposition wären identisch, dann würde ich sagen *6,50-7m*.


----------



## allrounder11 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Da bedank ich mich für tipps !

Werde mich für die 3.90m variante entscheiden. 


Der nächste Punkt wäre die rolle, ich habe da mal die *browning flatliner* ins auge gefasst.

Könnt ihr mir diese rolle empfehlen?


----------



## langerLulatsch (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Hab das mal eben durchgerechnet, ausgehend von den oben genannten Daten und einer Tiefe von 3m. Da ergibt sich ein Unterschied von 1,4m, also gerade mal 3,5%. Bei der 3,6m-Variante wären demnäch etwa 18,3m im Wasser, bei der 4,2m "nur" 16,9.
Macht das dann echt so viel Unterschied beim Andruck?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja ist aber schon ne Menge . Mit anderen Worten, entfällt das "maximale-Wurfweiten-erzielen-Argument", kann man sich getrost für besseres Handling und damit mehr Angelspaß entscheiden. Dazu bedarf es noch nicht mal der Betrachtung des potentiell (und auch häufig) fehlenden Platzes zum Rangieren am Gewässer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wieso du alles auf die Wurfweite-erzielen- Sache reduzierst, hast du die anderen Vorteile überlesen, vergessen, ignoriert oder nicht verstanden?|kopfkrat
Sag doch einfach, dass für dich Handling alles ist, quasi ein Totschlagargument, dass du kurze Ruten bevorzugst, lange nicht so dein Ding sind. Ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn man lieber kurze Stecken fischt.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Der nächste Punkt wäre die rolle, ich habe da mal die *browning flatliner* ins auge gefasst.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir diese rolle empfehlen?



Habe ich im Sortiment und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen!#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> Hab das mal eben durchgerechnet, ausgehend von den oben genannten Daten und einer Tiefe von 3m. Da ergibt sich ein Unterschied von 1,4m, also gerade mal 3,5%. Bei der 3,6m-Variante wären demnäch etwa 18,3m im Wasser, bei der 4,2m "nur" 16,9.
> Macht das dann echt so viel Unterschied beim Andruck?


Viele kleine Sahnestücke ergeben einen Kuchen.

Neben weniger Druck auf der Schnur hast du bei langen Ruten auch noch den Vorteil, wie dieses Jahr bei Niedrigwasser am Rhein, trotzdem noch halbwegs gescheit zu fischen. 
Mit kurzen Ruten hängst du jedesmal beim Einholen in den Steinpackungen drin und ziehst die Schnur drüber.
Mit langen Ruten ist das halbwegs handlebar.


----------



## Hümpfi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Ich kann dir die Browning Syntce Force Feeder empfehlen isne echt geile Rolle zu nem kleinen Preis hab mitlerweile schon 3 Stück.

mfg


----------



## langerLulatsch (25. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

@Andal und Hümpfi
Habt ihr direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zwischen der Flatliner und der ForceFeeder? Die stehen bei mir mom in der engeren Wahl als neue Feederrolle, bin aber ein wenig hin- und hergerissen. Zum einen bin ich fast ausschließlich Heckbremse gewohnt, zum anderen hat die Forcefeeder ja doch einen erheblich höheren Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Andal (25. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Direkt, also im fischenden Vergleich, leider nicht. Ich hatte die Force nur im Laden unter der Lupe. Der Schnureinzug bei der Flatliner ist wirklich ausreichend, da surft jeder Futterkorb... :q


----------



## allrounder11 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Länge der Feederrute fluss vs see*

Ich hab mich nun kurzfristig doch umentschieden.

Die Shimano titanos 4500XSA wurde es, die rolle hat mich auf anhieb überzeugt.


----------

